# Ex Mortis Halloween Props



## a1booboo (Mar 30, 2005)

We are getting rid of our Halloween props on Ebay. We got a Weird Walker and a Back Rider from Ex Mortis. You can't get any better than Ex Mortis. Check out our stuff on Ebay.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ50QQsassZa1booboo

Also check out the www.exmortis.com site as well!!!!


----------

